# [SOLVED] Gateway Laptop XP Driver



## Kristo (Aug 17, 2008)

I loaded windows xp on my laptop which had windows vista on it. I am having trouble finding driver and getting the wireless LAN adapter to work properly. I have run windows update and everything is up to date. I can't seem to find any audio drivers that work. As well I can't find any drivers for the VGA Controller and the USB Controller. The wireless LAN will pick up the network and went I go to connect it prompts me for the password so I enter it and it can't connect. If I dissable the security on the router it works fine. I have double checked the password as well at one point while I was updating through windows update it all of a sudden connected but now it wont again.

Here is the specs of the laptop

--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage Computer Diagnostics & Network Audits Software | Lavalys.com
Report Type Report Wizard
Computer ERIN-1R4E93AC4K
Generator Owner
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2011-11-02
Time 20:32


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Service Pack Service Pack 3
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name ERIN-1R4E93AC4K
User Name Owner

Motherboard:
CPU Type Mobile DualCore Intel Celeron M, 1600 MHz (12 x 133)
Motherboard Name Gateway
Motherboard Chipset Unknown
System Memory 960 MB
BIOS Type Phoenix (03/06/07)

Display:
Video Adapter ATI Radeon Xpress 200M (RC410M)
3D Accelerator ATI Radeon Xpress 200M (RC410M)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter ATI SB450 - High Definition Audio Controller

Storage:
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Disk Drive Hitachi HTS541616J9AT00 (149 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T10N
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 131061 MB (117286 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse

Network:
Network Adapter Marvell Yukon 88E8038 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (192.168.0.191)
Network Adapter Realtek RTL8185 54M Wireless LAN Network Adapter
Modem Agere Systems HDA Modem

Peripherals:
Printer Microsoft XPS Document Writer
USB1 Controller ATI SB450 - USB Controller
USB1 Controller ATI SB450 - USB Controller
USB2 Controller ATI SB450 - USB 2.0 Controller
Battery Microsoft AC Adapter
Battery Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Gateway Laptop XP Driver*

What is the Model # of your Gateway laptop? Go to Start/Run and type devmgmt.msc and press enter. In the Device Manager all the devices with yellow marks need drivers installed for them. Go to the Gateway site, type in your model # and download the drivers for your specific computer. If the computer shipped with Vista then Gateway probably doesn't have drivers for XP. It's best to put Vista back on it.


----------



## Kristo (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Gateway Laptop XP Driver*

It's a Gateway Model W340UI if I type that into that gateway website it doesn't come up with any drivers. The computer runs slow as molasses on windows vista.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Gateway Laptop XP Driver*

Realtek RTL8185 54M Wireless LAN Network Adapter - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?ProductID=816&DwnldID=20018&lang=eng&iid=dc_rss


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Gateway Laptop XP Driver*

for your NIC, this link is from driver guide...
»list.driverguide.com/list/compan···dex.html
heres the companys driver site

for the wi-fi, this link is from softpedia
»drivers.softpedia.com/get/NETWOR···04.shtml

heres realtek home page

for your video card heres a link from HP web site check it out

»h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/gene···-34805-1


----------



## Kristo (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Gateway Laptop XP Driver*

Alright so everything is almost working. The only thing that I dont have drivers for is for the USB's. The wireless network adapter is still doing the same thing. It did connect to the network one more time. It took it forever in order to do it. I think it is the security part that is not working properly because if I take the security off the router it connects no problem. This coputer isn't the only one running off the router so I know it's not the router.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Gateway Laptop XP Driver*

redo your security settings on the computer

i would start a thread in the networking router section of the forum for this problem


----------



## Kristo (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Gateway Laptop XP Driver*

Alright but I still am having trouble finding drivers for the usb. The device ID is 0x4373 and this is what pcidatabase came back with but I haven't been able to find anything
link


----------



## Kristo (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Gateway Laptop XP Driver*

I found drivers for the USB Controller. I have all the drivers I need now just have to make the wireless work. I have a thread started for it in the network section.

Thanks for the help


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Gateway Laptop XP Driver*

ok i will close this one then


----------

